# 99.9% Complete. 7KG (15.4lb) One9 RDO Marathon Race machine



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

Around September last year I cracked my previous Singlespeed race frame and I set about building the ULTIMATE SS racing bike. It's taken a very long time to come together. FINALLY FINISHED (actually waiting on a Tune 12x142 Maxle.... but there's no confirmed ETA on those)
This definitely aint no "Show Bike" built to be stupid light and taken pics of! The Niner was built for XC Marathon and XCO racing.
Have a Formula 33 29" Fork on the way ready for the Mt Annan 24hr

Finished pic/specs at top... scroll down for MOAR pics and build story bits

*Final Build*
Frame - Niner One9RDO
Fork - Niner RDO Rigid
Handlebars - Syntace Low 5 700mm 
Stem - Syntace Flat Force 99mm 
Headset - Niner with custom carbon top dust cap (-3mm stack height)
Grips - Esi Extra Chunky 
Saddle - Tune Speed Needle Marathon 
Seatpost - Syntace P6 Hi Flex
Seat Clamp - Tune Schraubwurger
Bottle cages - Tune Wassertrager Universal 2.0 (9g cages)
Brakes - Formula R1 Racing w 160mm rotors
Cranks - Tune Blackfoot Carbon w XX1 single ring spider, Absolute Black 32t ring (395g + 80g Tune BB)
Chain - KMC X10 
Pedals - Exustar Ti SPD 
Cog - Endless Bike Co SS (17-20t)
Chainring - 32/34t Absolute Black (Made for Tune)
Wheelset - Tune Schwarzbrenner Carbon Clincher 29er Rims, Tune Princess Skyline front hub, Tune Kong rear w Tune DC15 Skewer and Sapim Superspokes Carbon wrapped crossings
Tyres - SchwalbeThunder Burt 2.1 Snakeskin 
Weight Weenie weight - 6.7kg (w pedals - sans sealant) - Race ready at 7kg (Sealant, XTR pedals)




























So far it's done: 
~3500Km
1st Place SS at Capital Punishment - top 50 overall - 100km
1st Place SS at Otway Odyssey - top 50 overall - 100km
1st Place Local 12hr (Dirty Weekend Adelaide)
1st Place Melrose 18hr
1st Place Veteran Male - South Australian XCO State Championships (in the geared class)

Many local club level races with podiums in Elite class with the gearies...










*Build Story*

Placed an order for a Blue One9 RDO the day they were announced on BikeRumour..... Several months later.... Switched to Blaze Yellow the day it was announced....
This was circa November 2013..... Frame Arrived February 2014.












Got stuck straight into building it up with the parts I had at the time....









































































At this point she was 8.095KG Still waiting on heaps of bits!

Niner One9RDO Blaze Yellow Large
Niner RDO Fork
Syntace P6 Post
Syntace Low 5 Bars
Random road Stem from parts bin - Waiting on Syntace Flat Force
Esi Grips Extra Chunky
Formula R1 Racing Brakes
Tune Wassertrager Carbon Cages
Tune Post Clamp
Selle Italia SLR XC Saddle - Waiting on Tune Speed Needle Marathon
Sram X9 Crank w NSB 104BCD spider and 32t NW Race Face Ring - Waiting on Tune Black Foot Crank and ring
Exustar Ti Pedals
17t Ti SS rear Cog w Endless Fibonacci spacer kit.
Wheels - (for now)
Rear DT240 w star ratchet upgrade, DT Revo Spokes and Stans Crest - Maxxis Aspen
Front American Classic, DT Revo spokes and Stans Crest - Maxxis Ikon
Wheelset en Route
Tune Schwarzenbrenner
Princess Skyline Fr Hub, Prince Rear w Sapim Superspokes 3x w carbon wrapping, Tune Carbon rims - Schwalbe Snakeskin Thunder Burt R and Ralph Front
































































*MOAR PURPLE.....
(Tune bits turned up)*



























537g Front Wheel









706g Rear wheel









Tune DC15 Skewer









Tune Seat Clamp









KMC X10 Chain in Purple - not sure if it's actually even legit but it's still going strong!

*This was 95% Finished - Back in MAY....*










Oh... and for Chops....

TUNE BLACKFOOT CRANKS.... These things are a work of art at 395g with Spider and ring! The 80g Tune threaded BB is smooooth as! TAKE THAT NEXT SL.... the GIANT of lightweight cranks
I'll get more pics up of the cranks later if there's interest


----------



## jeffrey j (Jul 10, 2010)

Very nice build!


----------



## Yellowr6 (Mar 30, 2011)

pretty!


----------



## eliflap (Dec 13, 2007)

Florence football team color !!!


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

That is sweet!


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow! You have made it a religion. Sweet.


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Really nice build!! Would love to see more pics of the Tune cranks on scale.


----------



## zedi (Nov 28, 2005)

Weight of my Tune Blackfoot Cranks: 365g incl. XX1 Spider!


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

bad ass. would love to take it for a spin


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

doccoraje said:


> Really nice build!! Would love to see more pics of the Tune cranks on scale.


This is a picture of the other set of cranks that the Distro got in, taken this morning... 34t....
I should have taken more pics during installation but I was too excited to just get out and ride!


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Acko said:


> I should have taken more pics during installation but I was too excited to just get out and ride!


I know, I've been through that a couple of times.


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

Also the cranks come with boots in the box. I've installed them and matte finish 3M tape to protect the arms


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

Thx for the pix and weights man, appreciated.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

I am not a 29er person, but I dig the purple/yellow vibe!


----------



## CuddlyToast (Oct 30, 2013)

Bravo.

The fact that you ride it, makes it that much cooler. Please post a follow up if you have any troubles, I'm curious about the performance of some of these parts in the long run... i.e. a season of abuse, from somebody willing to shred!


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

All of it except the Blackfoot cranks have been running since March 2014 Cuddly man....

2400km or 1500 miles so far..... Most of it as races since a lot of my training time is on a geared bike


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

How do you tension the chain? Is there anything in the frame?


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

CrozCountry said:


> How do you tension the chain? Is there anything in the frame?


Niner Singlespeed frames have an Eccentric Bottom Bracket


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

I'm new to SS. Would the 2 options for tension be either the Ecc BB Acko mentions, or a sliding rear mount, such as on Specialized Stumpy SS frames?


----------



## khardrunner14 (Aug 16, 2010)

There are other options from a few makers, but generally it is either sliding dropouts or EBB. A few builders have some really cool options for tensioning the chain.


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

phlegm said:


> I'm new to SS. Would the 2 options for tension be either the Ecc BB Acko mentions, or a sliding rear mount, such as on Specialized Stumpy SS frames?


Bit of a thread tangent but I don't mind rambling about Singlespeeding....

There are tons of solutions!
*
SS Specific frames*
EBB - Specialized Crave, Niner One9 RDO, Niner Air9 Alloy, Niner SIR9
Sliding/swinging Dropouts - Pivot LES, Old Stumpy (not sure they make an SS one any more), lots of steel/Ti frames use paragon sliders, Intense Hard Eddie, Santa Cruz Alloy Highball
Sliding frame - Ibis Tranny

*SS workarounds*
Eccentric Rear Hub (vertical dropouts) - White Bros ENO
Threaded BB and vertical dropout EBB's
PF30 EBB's
various hanger/bb mounted tensioners

Doesn't matter who you talk to / listen to forum feedback, but everyone will have their preference and probably HATE the other styles with a passion.
In my experience, a SS specific frame will give you the BEST result with lots of adjustability.

I have owned....
Ti Hardtail with Tr!ckstuff Exzentriker EBB for threaded BB frames with vertical drops (Phil Wood also makes the Philcentric which does the same)
Specialized Stumpjumper w Split Shell EBB
Niner One9 RDO w Niner Bio2 EBB
Ti Hardtail with Niner Bio1 EBB

For me.... I prefer the Niner Bio2. Large range of adjustability (32-34f and 17-20r with the same chain) and if set up correctly from day 1 and kept clean and properly installed then it's noise and slippage free.

The Bio1 is noisier and can slip if not done up to torque spec.

Split shell Spesh was really good, tended to get grit into the BB through the split in the frame.

The threaded BB solutions are elegant but you are very limited with adjustability and they are heavy and have their own quirks to set up... for example the Exzentriker sometimes unthreaded itself.

I have never owned a chain tensioner system frame, however I can see that it would be easier for frame builders in hand welded applications. In building my Ti with EBB, the manufacturer had to be very careful when welding so as not to distort the EBB shell in any way by overheating it.

I like the really clean look of an EBB and if properly maintained they're hassle free

A mate is running the Problem Solvers PF30EBB in his S-Works Stumpy with no dramas, however, using one of these in a carbon frame will most often void your warranty


----------



## Tyrich88 (Nov 13, 2012)

Holy crap this thing is sick!!!! I HAVE TO BUILD MYSELF A NEW SS NOW


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

Can you make it lighter with a carbon belt drive?


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

CrozCountry said:


> Can you make it lighter with a carbon belt drive?


No. 
That would require a split frame


----------



## Tyrich88 (Nov 13, 2012)

The only way i see to drop any significant weight would be to switch to an Open cycles frame, it would drop ~300 grams. But that's an expensive venture to drop even more weight. And i'm not sure the Open frames can go single speed as of right now. 
They made a 14.1 lb rigid geared hardtail though! 
Eurobike 2013: World's Lightest 29er Hardtail? - Mtbr.com


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

This is sick. Just sick. 
I wish, also, that I had the fitness (and time) to campaign a build like this properly.


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

Tyrich88 said:


> The only way i see to drop any significant weight would be to switch to an Open cycles frame, it would drop ~300 grams. But that's an expensive venture to drop even more weight. And i'm not sure the Open frames can go single speed as of right now.
> They made a 14.1 lb rigid geared hardtail though!
> Eurobike 2013: World's Lightest 29er Hardtail? - Mtbr.com


I wouldn't compromise by using a non SS frame. 
This one weighed more than 1500g bare.
I have no plans on going lighter. 
As is, it can take the punishment it needs


----------



## Radioinactive (Aug 2, 2011)

this is a very well thought out build, it is by far the most pimpin SS i have seen in a long long while. ride it like you stole it! German bike components for the win!!!!!!


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

Acko said:


> Bit of a thread tangent but I don't mind rambling about Singlespeeding....
> 
> There are tons of solutions!
> *
> ...


I owned a Tranny 26, and it as a very fun bike to ride. I built it up as a 1x9, but switched soon thereafter to SS. It had several incarnations, beginning as an "AM-SS" with very low gearing, front suspension, dropper post, and wide wheels. I later redeveloped it as a fully rigid 26er and the weight dropped down to about 17 pounds without using particularly exotic parts (For example, it had Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25" tyres run tubeless, not Thunder Burts or 2.0s).

Ibis has now released the Tranny 29, and it is an improvement in nearly every respect. Of interest to some of the people commenting here, The Tranny29 does support a belt drive.


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

raganwald said:


> I later redeveloped it as a fully rigid 26er and the weight dropped down to about 17 pounds without using particularly exotic parts (For example, it had Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.25" tyres run tubeless, not Thunder Burts or 2.0s).


I've had an alloy SS to 17lb.... what of it? The Thunder Burts are on there for racing, not for WW purposes.... a pair of 2.25 RaRas would add lass than 50g to the build....



raganwald said:


> Ibis has now released the Tranny 29, and it is an improvement in nearly every respect. Of interest to some of the people commenting here, The Tranny29 does support a belt drive.


But that ugly frame shape.... I also cannot be convinced that they could design the stays to be as stiff with the slot machine tensioning system as with an unbroken seat stay...
The belt drive is kinda cool but chains have never let me down


----------



## VICpt (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi, no problems with those bottle cages? I mean falling bottles?
Thanks


----------



## GoldenDragoon (Apr 21, 2013)

I had similar carbon bottle cages a while ago. You rely on a very tight fit to keep bottles in. I suggest looking at the side load speshy. Yes I hate that brand and yes they are on the heavier side for carbon but I have YET to drop a single bottle of any type.

Nice build. I put alot of effort in to get my race bike down to 7.65kg (geared HT).


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

GoldenDragoon said:


> I had similar carbon bottle cages a while ago. You rely on a very tight fit to keep bottles in. I suggest looking at the side load speshy. *Yes I hate that brand* and yes they are on the heavier side for carbon but I have YET to drop a single bottle of any type.
> 
> Nice build. I put alot of effort in to get my race bike down to 7.65kg (geared HT).


OK, I'll bite - why the hate?


----------



## chuckie33 (Oct 2, 2008)

phlegm said:


> OK, I'll bite - why the hate?


Because it's the cool thing to do man! You know, corporate greed and all that. (Disclaimer: I own two Specialized bikes (Rd and CX) and had a 3rd before I went with a Santa Cruz, got the aforementioned Specialized side load cages on the Santa Cruz.)


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

chuckie33 said:


> Because it's the cool thing to do man! You know, corporate greed and all that. (Disclaimer: I own two Specialized bikes (Rd and CX) and had a 3rd before I went with a Santa Cruz, got the aforementioned Specialized side load cages on the Santa Cruz.)


Ha, I get it. I'm not here to defend Spesh - and there's a long thread on this somewhere - but no (large) firm of any kind is immune from litigation. That said, I've heard that Spesh made some PR nightmare decisions by suing some small operations - stupid.

In any event, would love to hear from the Golden Dragoon himself.


----------



## GoldenDragoon (Apr 21, 2013)

I hate speshy cause everyone who sells goes on and on about them being the best. There is little difference between one big brand or another. Plus I hate their stupid brain system. Its like using an automatic gearbox on a race track.... It might work but its not going to be doing what you want when you want it. A mate has broken 8 ribs working that out.

Rant over....


----------



## phlegm (Jul 13, 2006)

GoldenDragoon said:


> I hate speshy cause everyone who sells goes on and on about them being the best. There is little difference between one big brand or another. Plus I hate their stupid brain system. Its like using an automatic gearbox on a race track.... It might work but its not going to be doing what you want when you want it. A mate has broken 8 ribs working that out.
> 
> Rant over....


I get that. There are a lot of great bikes out there from other brands, no question.

I like the brain, but you are absolutely looking at more complexity and maintance costs.

Still unsure how you can break 8 ribs with an incorrect brain setting tho.

Sorry for the thread hijack.


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

Soooooo big s are no good because your mate is a Muppet @Golden Dragon.... that's good hard evidence right there... 
The brain forks are an all out xc or marathon race fork. They are tuned and refined by world cup racers. 
It's when people try set them up for trail riding that they run into trouble. 

Go whine about specialized in another forum, this is a weight weenie thread. 

To the bloke who asked, no issues or dropped bottles with these cages using camelbak podium, tacx or specialized purist bottles...


----------



## GoldenDragoon (Apr 21, 2013)

I used to eject bottles like crazy with a cage like that racing XC. Any rutty braking point and out goes the bottle including camelbak bottles. I moved it to my roadie where it was all good.


----------



## VICpt (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Acko, can you give some feedback on those wheels, i´m planning to get them for my F-Si 2.
Many thanks


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

Love them. The hubs have been flawless.

Rim bead hooks are tricky to get some tyres to inflate onto first time.

I've had success in painting a thin smear of stans around the tyre beads and allowing it to dry a little before installing, the latex helps grab the rim


----------



## VICpt (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi, good news. 
Thanks


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

Changing my wheelset so this one is now over on Pinkbike if anyone is interested in a 1240g wheelset


----------



## JLF (Jul 26, 2012)

Acko,

Thank you for this thread! Any idea of weight difference between the Endless Bike cog compared to a similar tooth Cogalicious RDO Ti Cog? Ex: Niner lists 26g for 19t cog.

TIA


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

Hey JLF.

I'll weigh my 19t Endless and a 19t Ti cog (not cogalicious) for you.
The endless would be much much much cheaper and very similar in weight.
If your chainline is straight, you can put thousands of K's on endless cogs and they look almost new since there's little side loading.


----------



## TigWorld (Feb 8, 2010)

Acko - how's the new wheelset?


----------



## JLF (Jul 26, 2012)

Acko said:


> Hey JLF.
> 
> I'll weigh my 19t Endless and a 19t Ti cog (not cogalicious) for you.
> The endless would be much much much cheaper and very similar in weight.
> If your chainline is straight, you can put thousands of K's on endless cogs and they look almost new since there's little side loading.


Hey Acko, any luck on weighing those cogs? And I echo TigWorld's curiosity, please tell us about your new wheel set...


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

TigWorld said:


> Acko - how's the new wheelset?


Ha....

There was an issue when I ordered my new hubs...
The issue being that with a new model variant on the way, no new stock was being produced in what I was after and so I'm now waiting for the new model in the colour I want...


----------



## Acko (Feb 18, 2014)

JLF said:


> Acko,
> 
> Thank you for this thread! Any idea of weight difference between the Endless Bike cog compared to a similar tooth Cogalicious RDO Ti Cog? Ex: Niner lists 26g for 19t cog.
> 
> TIA


Real world weights...
The 19t Ti cog I have isn't as machined out as some of the others I got (he was playing about with tooling) and weighs 30g compared to 29g for an endless 19t.
I have 17-20t in both Endless and Ti and it see-saws as to which is lighter.

The Ti ones should last longer and look bling but the Endless cogs are super reliable and a good price as well and come in a rainbow of colours.


----------



## cwcheung (Jan 30, 2012)

Hello. May I know the spindle size of tune black foot? 24mm or 30mm? Thanks


----------



## nunokas (Aug 12, 2014)

cwcheung said:


> Hello. May I know the spindle size of tune black foot? 24mm or 30mm? Thanks


Hi.

The blackfoot has a 30mm axle


----------



## cwcheung (Jan 30, 2012)

nunokas said:


> Hi.
> 
> The blackfoot has a 30mm axle


Thank you very much. Need to change the BSA BB...


----------

